# Furminator



## _Paul

Hi all,


I have been grooming my dogs for a while now, I have all the tools, but I have to admit I am pretty rubbish at it. They either look worse when I finish or you can't tell I have actually groomed them. Currently I use an Oster rake to remove the undercoat. Recently I went to a dog show and asked the advice of some professional groomers. They recommended the Furminator and said it as an important part of their grooming equipment. I was just wondering what peoples opinion was of the Furminator and would they recommend it? Thanks,


----------



## G-bear

I don't use a Furminator on Bailey. It is basically a razor in a brush and it cuts their hair and undercoat out.


----------



## Moose15

I tried the Furminator one time, and it was a horrible experience for me and Goose. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I use a Kong Zoom Groom, and they love it and it works great, too!

I also use Chubb's Bars to wash them with after I use the zoom groom.


----------



## Kalhayd

We actually read the negative things about the Furminator after we purchased it. It sits, still in its package. I agree with G-Bear with regards to it shedding the entire coat.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I'm a professional groomer and I say absolutely do NOT use a furminator on your goldens! Will it pull out tons of undercoat? yes, but it will also pull out the topcoat and cut and damage it. When grooming goldens, I start with a slicker brush, follow with an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb. One of the best things ever invented for removing undercoat is a forced air dryer. They are expensive, but I feel they are worth it! Wash your dog and then blow dry it with one of these and it will literally blast out the undercoat and loosen it up making the brush out much easier and quicker! I bathe, blow, and brush every 2-4 weeks to help keep the tumbleweeds of hair from floating across my living room floor! The more you brush in between baths, the less hair they'll shed in your house and the easier it is to maintain.


----------



## _Paul

Great. Thank you everyone for your reply. I currently use a brush, Oster Rake and comb and will stick to that. I though I heard bad opinions of the furminator, but I got confused when a popular grooming chain recommended them to me. I will stick with what I am doing. Thanks everyone


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I was really surprised when I read your post that it was recommended to you, the Furminator is horrible........


----------



## BaileyzMom

We used the Furminator on our Rottie. It pulled out the undercoat but took forever and she hated it. I would imagine it would tear up the hair texture of a Golden. Bailey is still a pup (6 months!) and her coat is starting to really develop now, but so far I've just been brushing her daily with a slicker brush. I appreciate Goldens&Friesians suggestions and will do that! I also don't mind taking her to the groomer and letting them deal with getting all that hair out


----------



## Altairss

Its awful the Furminator , at first it will seem really great to many people but it does cut the hair a friend got it for her daughters heavy coated aussie and after a couple of months of using it her coat was in rags. It looked like massive split ends weird textured it took her a full year to grow her new coat and it was never quite the same. 

Its weird that someone at a show recommended it usually if anyone mentions it in the grooming area everyone gets on a massive soapbox over it at least around here. The best thing is to find a mentor someone that will let you watch them and ask questions as good grooming skills take awhile to build. See if there is a handler in your area or a breeder handler that might be willing to teach you plan ahead to offer to pay them for a few hours of their time. Check with your breeder to see if they can do it or recommend someone if your out of area. That's my plan on my new aussie puppy.


----------

